# Strong shot!



## tjgreenbank (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm using a 18g VST basket, with 17g of coffee flow starts nicely after 5-6 seconds and carry's on smoothly, I'm doing a 1.2 ratio, so stopping 34g, just over 25seconds but I'm finding it's very strong.

Am I right in thinking I can adjust my brew ratio, to 1.25 (42.5g) or is it best to adjust the grind, only really started after swapping to a VST basket.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try adjusting your brew ratio first ...dont be afraid to go to 1:3 - 1.4

Or alternatively water down the espresso a little.


----------



## tjgreenbank (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I see you're not far from me, I'm from Kendal.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tjgreenbank said:


> Thanks for your reply. I see you're not far from me, I'm from Kendal.


Yeah lancaster here .


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As Mr Boots says, you can pull a lungo or you can dilute your 1:2 espresso. It's worth trying both to see which you prefer. Stopping at 1:2 and diluting a little will have a different taste (possibly juicier, or more citrus) and running the shot longer will alter the balance as the later stages of a shot bring out the more bitter compounds. Too much and it might be bitter, but just long enough can tame excessive acidity and add balance and complexity. 1:2 has become a common starting point, but it's actually fairly short in the scheme of things. 1:1.5 would be considered a ristretto. There's no right or wrong, you just have to find the balance point for your beans and your personal taste. From 18g I'll regularly try anything between 30-48g out, and see what floats my boat. I like the intensity and 'gloop' of espresso when I'm in the mood, but I might add a splash of water (a bit like you do with cask strength whisky) and a lot of the time I'm adding milk, which adds its own sweetness to the mix.


----------

